# Cardiology Global Packages



## mc9242 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to find out the global periods for cardiology procedures.  For instance, is the global period for catheterizations 10 days and does that include the discharge?  Is there a web site or resource that lists the global periods for cardiology?

I am an apprentice coder and new to cardiology coding.  Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
MMC


----------



## mbort (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not sure where you are located, but you can usually find this information on the CMS website.  Other alternatives are the CPT expert which shows global days (I beleive), I use the Encoder Professional to look at global days as well as lots of other useful info.


----------



## yvette31 (Mar 11, 2008)

*global days*

Actually Heart Caths or EP/Ablations have no global periods. Your devices like Pacers and Icd would have a 90 day global. I do believe CMS would have that information.
I hope ths helps.
Yvette


----------



## mc9242 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. I did go to the CMS site and found the global packages listings.


----------



## KRekow (Apr 10, 2008)

mc9242 said:


> Thanks to both of you. I did go to the CMS site and found the global packages listings.



Could you please provide the link to where you found this information.  I looked high and low on the CMS website and I couldn't find it.  This is information I have needed for a while.

Thank you


----------



## monielo (Apr 14, 2008)

*coder, biller*

yes the global is 10 days you can find this info on the software called code manager.. all you do is put in the cpt and it will populate if therer is a global period and how many days


----------

